# Gall Stones bigger than Peanut M&M's...



## MissStacie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello there..

Well, I just had my ultrasound today and it was a supremely pleasant experience. First of all, I get into the room and the table is there, and I notice a stool over in the corner, thinking to myself "sweet, its one of those ones with a little handle and everything". BUT, Robyn, my tech says "Oh..that table is a little high for you, let me LOWER IT". I almost died...she pushes a button and down it went! I said "You are my favorite person right now, SECOND to the person that invented that table!" She laughed and all was good with the world. 

She goes to get me a gown, apparently couldn't find one that was gonna fit, so I just said "honey...I'm not worried about showing a little belly, so if I need to take my top off, just tell me". She said it wasn't necessary and that if I didn't mind, she didn't either.

So, she pulls down my pants, tucks my shirt up into my bra and away we go. I'm looking at the screen while she's moving the thing and I'm not seeing anything..and I'm waiting and waiting. All of a sudden, there are these two big round things on the screen. I said "wow..what's that?". She's like "yeah, you've got a couple of stones in there". I said, "They look bigger than an M&M"...and she says "Oh yeah, bigger than a PEANUT M&M"...we laughed. So, she checked the bile duct, and I don't know if she found anything...I dont' think she did, so thats a bonus I guess.

So, I didn't expect a call from my PCP until at LEAST Friday, but I got home tonight and she had already called! So, they must have but a STAT call into her to tell her that I had a couple of them and they were about an 1" in diameter. 

I'm expecting to call her tomorrow and go from there. Ugh...Surgery....yay....

I'll keep you posted!

Hugs,


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Stacie everything will be ok. I understand that the thought of surgery is quite stressful, but honestly laproscopic surgery is so non invasive, recovery time minimal, as well as minimal down time.
I will tell you that your body never really is quite the same afterwards though in that digesting fatty foods becomes harder, I know it was harder for me. Certain foods just made me feel queasy. It can be harder to keep weight off too.

At any rate all will be well. Do you have any family that can take care of you after the surgery? I am sure your many friends will be there for you also.

Love to you

Shoshie


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, Stacie.  The prospect of surgery is no fun, and I wish you didn't have to go through this. I hope you have a nice uncomplicated surgery and get "good drugs" to get you over your postoperative pain. My advice for after surgery? Just stay hydrated, move as early and as often as you can, practice deep breathing when you're in bed, and don't be afraid to take pain meds.

(((((Staci))))) Let us know when you have a surgery date, okay?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Stacie I was just giving you a lil pep talk so that you would not worry too much. Of course you will feel stressed about it all. I understand.

The best pain relief/medication of all would be if your beloved was by your side, no? That will come soon.

I will send out all my positive healing vibes for you.

Shoshie


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey there Stacie,

I got gallstones when i was 17 years old and I had SOOOOO many of them that the ultrasound couldnt even penetrate much of the wall of the gallbladder. The surgery wasnt a big deal as it was done laproscopically, and therefore was a fairly quick recovery. 

But I will be wishing you luck, but i'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## Risible (Sep 18, 2008)

I had mine about ten years ago, done laproscopically. Easiest surgery I've ever had done; they released me the same day. The worst of it was the first hour or two post surgery, until the gas they inflate the abdominal cavity with is expelled. That inflated feeling was uncomfortable, but not painful.

I took a week off work, but I really only needed maybe three-four days off work.

No more attacks after that - what a relief that was. No more anxiety about triggering an attack and living through the next six-ten hours in agony. 

I believe there are a couple more gallbladder threads here in the Health forum you may find enlightening and encouraging.

Good luck, Stacie!


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Stacie I was just giving you a lil pep talk so that you would not worry too much. Of course you will feel stressed about it all. I understand.
> 
> The best pain relief/medication of all would be if your beloved was by your side, no? That will come soon.
> 
> ...



You have no idea how much I wish he was here, but I'll be with him soon, and I won't have to worry about not feeling good when I'm in Germany! :smitten:

Thank you, Sus....
Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm sorry, Stacie.  The prospect of surgery is no fun, and I wish you didn't have to go through this. I hope you have a nice uncomplicated surgery and get "good drugs" to get you over your postoperative pain. My advice for after surgery? Just stay hydrated, move as early and as often as you can, practice deep breathing when you're in bed, and don't be afraid to take pain meds.
> 
> (((((Staci))))) Let us know when you have a surgery date, okay?



Thanks, Vickie...I appreciate your kindness...I'm just so tired of not feeling good, and this will help it a lot to just have it done and over with!

Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 19, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Hey there Stacie,
> 
> I got gallstones when i was 17 years old and I had SOOOOO many of them that the ultrasound couldnt even penetrate much of the wall of the gallbladder. The surgery wasnt a big deal as it was done laproscopically, and therefore was a fairly quick recovery.
> 
> But I will be wishing you luck, but i'm sure you'll do fine!



I've never had anything really wrong with me, so I'm just a little freaked and I find the older I get, the more of a big old baby I am~!

Thanks hon.


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 19, 2008)

Risible said:


> I had mine about ten years ago, done laproscopically. Easiest surgery I've ever had done; they released me the same day. The worst of it was the first hour or two post surgery, until the gas they inflate the abdominal cavity with is expelled. That inflated feeling was uncomfortable, but not painful.
> 
> I took a week off work, but I really only needed maybe three-four days off work.
> 
> ...



Hey Ris,

The freaky thing about it is that I've never known what triggers it!! The things I eat that SHOULD trigger it, don't. And when I think I've been "good", I'm in hellish discomfort!

You've all been super helpful and helped to put my mind at ease! 

Thank you,


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I have a kidney stone the size of my thumb!
> 
> Stones just don't belong inside the human body. :doh:



My brother had kidney stones and he said he wished he was dead! 

NO STONES IN THE BODY!!! GETTING stone, ok. HAVING stones? Not so much..

Hugs,


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 20, 2008)

I am sorry you have to go through this, but I am very happy the main duct was clear of stones. I seriously almost loss my life due to stones trapped in the bile duct. You already got a lot of good advice about the surgery, so I will just send you my well-wishes



I am glad you mentioned this because when I started having trouble with my gallbladder I was eating extremely healthy and had lost 80 pounds. I use to joke around and say my body was rejecting "good" food lol. I never had any problems eating greasy foods, but now that I dont have a gallbladder, I better be near a bathroom, if I do lol. 


MissStacie said:


> Hey Ris,
> The freaky thing about it is that I've never known what triggers it!! The things I eat that SHOULD trigger it, don't. And when I think I've been "good", I'm in hellish discomfort!
> 
> You've all been super helpful and helped to put my mind at ease!
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I am sorry you have to go through this, but I am very happy the main duct was clear of stones. I seriously almost loss my life due to stones trapped in the bile duct. You already got a lot of good advice about the surgery, so I will just send you my well-wishes
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you mentioned this because when I started having trouble with my gallbladder I was eating extremely healthy and had lost 80 pounds. I use to joke around and say my body was rejecting "good" food lol. I never had any problems eating greasy foods, but now that I dont have a gallbladder, I better be near a bathroom, if I do lol.



You are right re the greasy foods after surgery. I was never able to tolerate that kind of stuff post gall bladder removal. Some may be able to, I was not able to.

Thank goodness you are ok meanwhile. It is these little scares that really make us appreciate the gift that our life really is.

Best wishes to you Sexi.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 20, 2008)

MissStacie

I had my surgery on Feb. 19th, 2008 and it was the best thing ever. It is truly amazing how good you will feel with the gallbladder removed. I didn't realize how truly lousy I had been feeling and for how long until after the gallbladder was out. 

I was scared to death of the surgery, given my size and the fact I had never had surgery for anything before. But there is nothing to be afraid of. I had mine out by the lapro surgery and no complications. They did keep me overnight just to monitor for any complications just to be safe. That was arranged ahead of time, I think once they seen how well the surgery went and how well I came out of it they would have let me go home but I am glad I stayed overnight. 

A couple of things I would recommend. First and this is most important, find a surgeon that you are 1000% comfortable and happy with. I had to shop around for the right one because the first surgeon I seen was a complete ASSHOLE. I called my family doctor and insisted he find someone else and I lucked out. The next one was a dream. Not at all doomsday like and was not worried about my size. Of course he was cautious, but he didn't see why there would be any problems. Your best bet is to find a surgeon who does WLS because they are used to working on a large body. Also, make sure to walk as soon as you can after surgery and walk often. It will really help in recovery. I was given this advice by many of the lovely ladies here at Dims and am thankful I listened to them. I was out of surgery around 2:30ish and walked the first time around 6:30 and walked 4 more times before leaving the next day. I firmly believe it helped. 

Until then, you might want to try eating oatmeal, cream of wheat, tomato juice, soups, crackers, mashed potatoes, pudding and jello. Those are what kept me "safer" from attacks until I had surgery.


Good luck to you. I know you'll feel so much better once its out. I'll be happy to answer any questions you have, don't be afraid to ask.

Becky


----------

